# Lake Logan Saugeye Report



## boomerfishin (Nov 26, 2008)

wanting to know if anyone has been doing anygood catching some saugeye, i am planning on traveling to southeast ohio this weekend to visit family and wanted to see what my odds are to pick up a few eyes. I was always told that lake logan was a good saugeye lake but unsure where to cast for them fom the shore, any input would be great thanks guys


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Beach in the evenings might be worth trying. I use to do it from time to time back in the day. Wear waders and wade about 2-3ft and start casting twistertails the whole 180 degrees in front of ya.


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

try both ends of the docks where they rent the boats floating rogues .stop and go very slow . after dark there have been a few caught this week ,good luck duke


----------



## boomerfishin (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks for the info guys, i also talked to an old friend from down there and he told me it was pretty slow not the type of place now days that you can count on catching one just sometimes you may get lucky, thanks again


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

what other type of fish are in the lake, and is there a hp limt


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

pig said:


> what other type of fish are in the lake, and is there a hp limt


There is a 10-hp limit on Lake Logan. I'm pretty sure that all native fish species are represented in this lake.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks i do have a 90hp can i still put in and only use my 5hp kicker and trolling moter


----------

